# Did you give your BMW a name?



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

My wife started on the naming cars thing when we were dating - we've had various cars, with various names...

Blossom was a POS Rover 214i we had in England for picking up groceries - purchase for 150 pounds and sold 2 years later for 120 pounds - DEAL!
Trevor the T-Bird
Yogi the Yukon
Jessie the Jeep Liberty 

and now Bernie the BMW 335i - because it means "Bold like a bear" - it's sort of an inside joke between the two of us because I reckon there are no such things as wild bears in the USA - so I have a German bear- and the initial B was required (apparently that's the theme since Trevor).


----------



## fear740il (Dec 19, 2008)

Derektm19 said:


> i named my 328xi Adriana, after the most beautiful woman in the world. Adriana Lima. (victoria secret supermodel)
> 
> if you dont who she is look her up and you wont be let down lol


WOW! Beautiful, uh, car!:wow:


----------



## Spokane540ia (Jul 4, 2008)

*Great Thread*

lots of lol  I've got to come up with a name for mine


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd named my G35 Bella and my license plate was in Italian - Veloce G, but German names don't quite roll off your tongue quite the same. I know, the G is Japanese and not Italian, but I didnt think I should give my German car an Italian name. Just didn't seem right for some reason. I did think my G was beautiful, so Bella fit. Heidi is kinda cute.


----------



## fricker66 (Sep 29, 2008)

Haven't named her yet. Just now had my 03 ZHP for 3 months so give it a little more time and I expect to have an appropriate name! Some cool names and background stories in this thread. Excellent idea for a thread!


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

This is a trick question right?


----------



## Neutrino45 (Feb 5, 2008)

When I was in highschool...


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

E90: Dagmar (named after a pipe in a play) hahaha. it fits, sounds mischevious 
E53: Dax. "Sounds strong" - CFO
Our old green touareg: Shrek.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

My friend named my car Betsy Bimmer :dunno:


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

Derektm19 said:


> i named my 328xi Adriana, after the most beautiful woman in the world. Adriana Lima. (victoria secret supermodel)
> 
> if you dont who she is look her up and you wont be let down lol


Not my top choice, but she does come with a "high want factor"


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

Naming depends upon two main criteria
(1) is it running problem free
(2) did it just develop another "E39 common problem" 
For item # 1 there are no names
For item #2, there are many... some not so pleasant


----------



## tallboy2023 (Jun 20, 2007)

Barry...Barry the Beemer. A friend of mine named it


----------



## Edhermosa (Jan 7, 2008)

I named her "Ilsa". Wife wanted "Heidi" but I couldn't get past the little girl in pigtails image and wanted something a little more "naughty"... :freakdanc


----------



## onerevn7 (Jan 14, 2009)

The M5 is named Eva, for Eva Longoria....

because she was sort of a mistress, smart, mischeivious, devious, and just plain sexy!!!

Too bad they don't make a nurses outfit for the M5....hahaha


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Usually don't do names, but if I do refer to it other than "car" or its make/model, it's "the other woman"


----------



## Tegan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Well, it's an X5/Xdrive leading to...*

... The X files. Initially dubbed her, "Agent Scully." Has developed derivative nicknames: "Gillian", and the nav system voice has ben referred to as, "Frau Scully/Frau Gill.


----------



## IanCoats (Mar 19, 2013)

Its kinda fun and harmless. We've always named our cars because its just easier to refer to them. Our X5 is named Helga, because she's the muscular 4.8 with 20" rims. like a big German Tennis Champ! The 545i is named Boris because he's a wee bit angry and wants to fight all the time!


----------



## mylosix (Apr 14, 2014)

I call my Nav system Giada, bc it's a girls voice and she is a hot chef. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jeremywitte (May 26, 2013)

My wife isn't a fan of my Z4, so I appropriately named my car "Mistress".


----------



## FutureFuzz 26 (May 6, 2013)

Mines Roxxy, my gf named it. Said because it's red and has curves.

Lately I've been feeling more like a burtha, since I can't get the damn thing to start again


----------

